# Fels Naptha and washing diapers?



## hollianna (May 27, 2008)

I'm new to CD, and I'm wondering if our homemade laundry flake detergent is safe on cloth diapers. All it contains is:

Fels Naptha
Washing Soda
Borax

Any thoughts? Can I use it to wash my diapers with?


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

There was someone who posted a week or so ago about doing it. And another who said she was just about to try it.
Tonight I grated my first bar, I have about a weeks worth of detergent left. Then I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## hollianna (May 27, 2008)

Well, come back and give me your verdict once you give it a try!

I use it on my regular washing, and I love the homemade detergent. I just want to make sure it'll be ok to use on diapers.

Thanks!


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't find the link but I say no because 1) the fels will cause build up over time and 2) some say borax (overtime) is bad for diapers.

I use simple green and washing soda.


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

With DS I used it. I didn't notice anything bad happening to the diapers, in fact those same diapers are now in rotation with another baby, 5 or so years later! Mostly, that is the mixture I use every day, and I've been perfectly happy with it. In fact I never noticed any buildup of any sort with my diapers.


----------



## jenji (Nov 4, 2006)

I was just contemplating using the same ingredients, but was concerned about the build up on diapers.
SO glad to hear there were no problems. I think I will mix some up this week and give it a go


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

I used that same recipe. Loved it at first, then realized that my pocket diapers started leaking right around the time I started using it. My prefolds were/are fine, but I'm pretty certain it caused buildup on my pockets.


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

subbing


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I've only been CDing for about 2 months, but I use homemade w/ fels naptha, washing soda and borax. So far I haven't had any issues. I use prefolds and Bummies.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I've stared using the fels-naptha recipie. Has been working great for me. I use prefolds and flats.


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

So it sounds like it's fine for cotton diapers like prefolds or flats, but not for synthetic fabrics like pockets. My experience was consistent with that theory.


----------

